# RC Futaba T7C Configurar en Gentoo (Abierto)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a todos,

Tiempo sin postear por aquí,

Se me ha sucitado el pequeño inconveniente de hacer funcionar el RC Futaba T7C bajo Linux especificamente Gentoo y no he logrado tener exito.

En Windows con su cable USB funciona sin problemas, pero en Gentoo aunque reconoce el cable no logra hacer mover ningun control.

 Aqui la salida de consola 

```
ls /dev/input/js*

/dev/input/js0

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0401:0401 National Registry, Inc.
```

Calibración:

```

jscal -c /dev/input/js0

Joystick has 5 axes and 3 buttons.

Correction for axis 0 is broken line, precision is 0.

Coeficients are: 112, 142, 5534751, 5534751

Correction for axis 1 is broken line, precision is 0.

Coeficients are: 112, 142, 5534751, 5534751

Correction for axis 2 is broken line, precision is 0.

Coeficients are: 112, 142, 5534751, 5534751

Correction for axis 3 is broken line, precision is 0.

Coeficients are: 112, 142, 5534751, 5534751

Correction for axis 4 is broken line, precision is 0.

Coeficients are: 112, 142, 5534751, 5534751

Calibrating precision: wait and don't touch the joystick.

Axis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisAxis 0:    2,    2 Axis 1:    0,    0 Axis 2:    0,    0 Axis 3:  128,  128 AxisDone. Precision is:                                             

Axis: 0:     0

Axis: 1:     0

Axis: 2:     0

Axis: 3:     0

Axis: 4:     0

Move axis 0 to minimum position and push any button.

Axis 0:        2

```

Pide mover y pulsar cualquier boton, pero no hace nada de nada

Agradeceria si alguien que lo conozca y pueda darme luces me de una mano con esto, es que quiero usarlo con crrcsim y hacer practicas antes de salir al campo con mi recien construido Guppy. Ver Imagen aquí

----------

## Arctic

Creo que con algo tan especifico igual tendrias mas suerte en el foro general (english) yo no puedo ayudarte ya que nunca he usado un cacharro de esos.

Un saludo

----------

